# First time climbing.



## Brian13 (Dec 21, 2010)

Got to climb a pine tree for the first time. Another member here Ozzy42 offered to help me and walk me through tree climbing and removal. I had a blast, was the most fun I have had since my kids were born. Still have a lot to learn and definitely not ready to go out unsupervised, but have a lot better understanding of how it works. I have a lot of respect for the guys who do this day in and day out, takes a lot of strategy and conditioning. If you run into Ozzy42 hit him up with some rep for helping me get started!


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## TreeAce (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool! sounds like u had fun.....thats a good thing!


----------



## tree md (Dec 21, 2010)

That's awesome bud! Welcome to the tree world!


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, it was a blast. Eventually I want a job doing this. I am a full time Fire Fighter, and want to do this on my days off. Just got to find a job as a groundie with someone willing to work with me.


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 21, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> Thanks, it was a blast. Eventually I want a job doing this. I am a full time Fire Fighter, and want to do this on my days off. Just got to find a job as a groundie with someone willing to work with me.



well it sounds like u got the right idea. "i wanna b a climber so i will c about getten some work as a groundie" and NOT " i wanna be a climber so give me a groundie!!" There have been some threads with some folks who kinda get it backwards. U sound like u will do just fine.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, the problem I am having is everybody down here right now wants a climber. Not someone they have to teach. I really enjoy working with a chainsaw. I am more than happy to start on the ground cutting and dragging brush. I am just happy if I get to use a saw. Its work, but its fun work.


----------



## tree md (Dec 21, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> well it sounds like u got the right idea. "i wanna b a climber so i will c about getten some work as a groundie" and NOT " i wanna be a climber so give me a groundie!!" There have been some threads with some folks who kinda get it backwards. U sound like u will do just fine.



X2

Welcome aboard Brian, you got the right idea bud. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Josh777 (Dec 22, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> "Its work, but its fun work.""



Right on!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 22, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> well it sounds like u got the right idea. "i wanna b a climber so i will c about getten some work as a groundie" and NOT " i wanna be a climber so give me a groundie!!" There have been some threads with some folks who kinda get it backwards. U sound like u will do just fine.



:agree2: That's the main reason I was willing to help .He has his mind in the right place.

That was a pretty tough tree for a newbie,and he listened very well.

Good job Brian.











BTW You forgot to tell them that I broke your 44 the first time I used it.LOL


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 22, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> :agree2: That's the main reason I was willing to help .He has his mind in the right place.
> 
> That was a pretty tough tree for a newbie,and he listened very well.
> 
> ...



LOL I dont consider a broken pull cord breaking the saw. If a quick field repair will fix it it was never broke. It just wanted a break LOL.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are the rest of the pics. Bill was demonstrating how to chunk the tree down safely, using the climb line as a second lanyard.


----------



## x SMILEY x (Dec 22, 2010)

man, it looks like you are having a great time!!! and the weather there looks great!


----------



## senones (Dec 22, 2010)

*FL West Coast*

Man you have some world class climbers over there. There are several companies that i would not mind working for in Tampa. Sounds like you got the climbing bug now.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Dec 25, 2010)

Another guy with the bug..LOL and I agree with TreeAce..he wants to learn how to work the ground before getting off of it..learning how to be a expert groundie is esential before you can climb...I worked the ground for 3 yrs learning how to work a portie and a rake before I ever got the chance to put my saddle on...thank god I have 2 great groundies..one is a fellow climber I'm always using as a 2nd pair of eyes to judge where to set that line or remind me not do something boneheaded..LOL anyways..welcome to the asylum for those of us with this terminal illness!

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 25, 2010)

Slash Pine?? 

I remember the south..


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks like the photos are gone, and I cant edit the original post so I will try again.






















I originally used the url from the thread I started in the chainsaw forum, this time I uploaded the images. Hopefully they will stay this time.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 25, 2010)

A couple of the saws used once the tree was on the ground.


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 25, 2010)

x SMILEY x said:


> man, it looks like you are having a great time!!! and the weather there looks great!





senones said:


> Man you have some world class climbers over there. There are several companies that i would not mind working for in Tampa. Sounds like you got the climbing bug now.



I did have a blast. Weather was great, wasnt hot and it wasnt cold. Just cool enough I never broke out into a sweet. Cant ask for much more than that. I am about an hour south of Tampa, still a lot of tree service companies in the Sarasota Bradenton area to.



WolverineMarine said:


> Another guy with the bug..LOL and I agree with TreeAce..he wants to learn how to work the ground before getting off of it..learning how to be a expert groundie is esential before you can climb...I worked the ground for 3 yrs learning how to work a portie and a rake before I ever got the chance to put my saddle on...thank god I have 2 great groundies..one is a fellow climber I'm always using as a 2nd pair of eyes to judge where to set that line or remind me not do something boneheaded..LOL anyways..welcome to the asylum for those of us with this terminal illness!
> 
> Merry Christmas!!



LOL this just started as an idea to get my saw fix and get paid. I dont get to use my saw all that often, and I really enjoy using them. I always have fun. Now that I have been up in a tree, I want to climb too. Either way if I can find a job with a tree service, I will have fun doing what ever job I am assigned. Dont want to start out climbing, I only have a taste of it with far far far more to learn. But someday I would like to be a dependable climber.



tree MDS said:


> Slash Pine??
> 
> I remember the south..



Yes sir, that was a Slash Pine and all the sap that goes with it. I was pretty sticky when I was done, but I smelled good LOL.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 25, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> Yes sir, that was a Slash Pine and all the sap that goes with it. I was pretty sticky when I was done, but I smelled good LOL.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.



Like an Italian stone pine, massive sap!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 26, 2010)

I gots to gets me one of those new cameras, those pics are so clear and crisp, HD right?


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 26, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Like an Italian stone pine, massive sap!
> Jeff



Like a jeffius lovstromius, nothing BUT sap.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 27, 2010)

sgreanbeans said:


> I gots to gets me one of those new cameras, those pics are so clear and crisp, HD right?



Not 100% sure on that. It was my friend and hid camera. I believe it was a Nikon D60-70ish, I know it was a digital slr. It definitely does a better job than my cell phone, and my cell dosnt do to bad of a job LOL.


----------



## Josh777 (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad to see you had a great time! Nice pics of the day too!


----------



## Brian13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Had so much fun, I decided to get the rest of the gear I needed to climb on my own for Christmas. Now I think I have a good basic set up I can climb around in the trees at my parents house to get more comfortable being in a tree, and get more exposure to the equipment.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like you got some nice goodies there.What hitch do you plan on trying?That b-line should work good with a VT,once you get it set just right.
Whatever one you go with make sure to check it twice...........then check it at least one more time ,and then LOW AND SLOW,LOW AND SLOW.

Have fun bro.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 5, 2011)

treeslayer said:


> Like a jeffius lovstromius, nothing BUT sap.....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Good one treemas slayerass nothing but crap old mang:smoking:


----------



## tuckerward (Jun 19, 2011)

Brian13 said:


> Got to climb a pine tree for the first time. Another member here Ozzy42 offered to help me and walk me through tree climbing and removal. I had a blast, was the most fun I have had since my kids were born. Still have a lot to learn and definitely not ready to go out unsupervised, but have a lot better understanding of how it works. I have a lot of respect for the guys who do this day in and day out, takes a lot of strategy and conditioning. If you run into Ozzy42 hit him up with some rep for helping me get started!


 
Hey man first off congrats on your first climb im pretty much at the same place you are as far as knowledge and climbing experience i was just wondering if u could just pass on some knowledge as u get it so maybe i could excel at this whole tree climbing/trimming thing and i will more than gladly do the same for you my email is [email protected] idc how dumb or useless u think the advice is i promise it will help me out and anyone else willing to help me out please do so thanks so much


----------

